# Chemo Hat Patterns



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Chemo Hat Patterns: 
Most of these links provide links to other sites where the patterns are located and some hats will be listed on several different sites, but check them all because youll pick up different hints and info and some unique patterns on each of these sites. 
http://www.knotsoflove.org/?page_id=49
http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/patterns.htm
http://www.brimmingwithlove.com/patterns.html
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/cancercaps.html
http://www.chemocaps.com/page3.htm
http://bluebettyblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/give-hoot-beanie.html
http://mathomhouse.typepad.com/photos/chemo_caps/pink_ribbon_bbcdotcodotuk.html
Lots of hats. Some are labeled chemo hats. Any non-lace hat pattern will be fine.
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/hats.php
http://kisknit.wordpress.com/2006/09/12/kids-knit-hat-fo-pattern/
These patterns from Lion Brand may require you to open a Lion Brand account. If you knit or crochet and like free patterns, open an account. Lion Brand probably has more free patterns than any other one source. Accounts are free and Lion Brand doesnt annoy you.
http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/kff-chemoCap.pdf
http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/kfancyf-chemoCap.pdf
If this link doesnt work, go to http://cache.lionbrand.com/ and select patterns at the top of the page. The site will tell you if/when you need to set up an account.
Dont forge to check all the yarn manufacturers. These are some of the more popular manufacturers, but thre are others:
http://www.redheart.com/
http://www.bernat.com/
http://www.caron.com/
http://www.patonsyarns.com/
http://www.berroco.com/pattern_library.html
Crystal Palace Yarns: http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_patterns.html
Almost all will list some hats as chemo hats, but again, anything without holes is probably suitable. Dont be afraid of a funky looking hat, it might be just what someone needs to brighten their day. If you have a college nearby, do one in college colors because someone will appreciate it. 
Ravelry has 6 pages of free hat patterns listed as chemo hats. You have to set up an account (free) but there are free patterns of all kind on Ravelry. When you do a pattern search on Ravelry, you can limit it to free patterns. You can choose knit, crochet or both. This is the Ravelry home page: http://www.ravelry.com/
Pattern search page is here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best
You want to set up accounts at Lion Brand and Ravelry for certain. Any other yarn manufacturer site that requires it, set one up because you will be rewarded with access to many patterns of all kinds. All of them are free and they don't spam you unless you ask. They have newsletters you can choose to receive and if you knit or crochet, they are helpful.
Another site with a lot of patterns, free and 1.99 down-loads is: http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm

All of the above sites have hats. The sites at the top of the list are dedicated to chemo hats. The remainder have a lot of hats of which many or even most are suitable for chemo hats. Don't restrict yourself to just the hats labeled as chemo hats.

Here is a fun hat: http://www.taskoman.blogspot.com/
A version for children is here so you have some alternate ideas on how it can look: www.sheepsclothing.com.au
or here: http://chileconyarne.com/freebies/cupcake-hat
One of the charity sites list a Christmas Tree Hat for children but it could be adapted for an adult. 
If anyone knows of additional sites, please share them.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a pattern I missed in my earlier post: http://www.countrywomanmagazine.com/2010/ON10/images/Crafts/CWon10_KnitHats.pdf


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

THANKS MARYE FOR THE ITES WILL LOOK THEM UP


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The Sheep's Clothing Cupcake hat pattern is here: http://www.chasingcheerios.com/2009/07/knit-cupcake-hat-pattern.html


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Mary for a hugh job. I've bookmarked this. My son's MIL is starting a group to donate for local hospital. I knew a few of those but got some good new ones! Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mary, thank you so much for the patterns and advice!!


----------



## Adelle (Jan 31, 2011)

Mary, Thank you so much for posting all the chemo hat links. I've been wanting to get involved and this makes it a snap. No more excuses! You're an angel!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Two more chemo hats, patterns are attached. Elsie posted the photo of her hat on a Chemo Hat thread. Many people requested the pattern and Elsie graciously shared them. The patterns are her original design and she has made many of them as chemo hats. If you click the "download" button, the patterns will open either in a new page or your browser window. The Word docs have photos attached but the html pages do not.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a photo of some of the hats made from the Knots of Love patterns. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-2690-1.html
They were posted by knitnut and are very nice hats. 
I've been captivated by the beaded hat in the center of the photo. It's made using the butterfly stitch, which is also know as smocking or bowknot stitch. There is a tiny bowknot that is made differently but has a similar effect. In fact, there is another bowknot stitch and it's made like the tiny bowknot, but is larger. I know that the Knots of Love link was posted earler, but I'm going to post it here so you can look at Knitnut's hats then go to the pattern page: http://www.knotsoflove.org/resources/patterns/


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for this great web site - i'm going to try that beaded hat next! :thumbup:


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! I was looking for another pattern for a hat and found YOU!
Thank you so much.
I am making up my own hat from two separate patterns,. It is going quite well. I would send a pic ,but dont have a way to do it(yet).
It starts out with ribbing,goes to a popcorn or cluster stitch, then to garter stitch, and then ends with the decreasing.


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Mary, I have a salt and pepper Min Schnazer! Yours is beautiful!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

For anyone who wants to download the patterns for Elsie's hats in MS Word (the patterns have an attached photo so you can see how the pattern looks when you print pattern). If you don't have Word installed, you can install a reader that will allow you to view, print and copy the documents and any other Word documents. This is a safe file from Microsoft's download center.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=3657CE88-7CFA-457A-9AEC-F4F827F20CAC


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

MaryE. Thanks so much for posting all the chemo hat info. I do a lot of charity knitting and crocheting when I have somewhere to send what I produce. :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

dragondrummer, don't forget to check your local oncology center if there is one. They often take direct donations rather than benefiting from national organizations.


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for this fantastic resource list!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

MaryE. Thanks for the tip. We have at least two oncology centers here that I know of and possibly more since this is a big college and medical research town. I'll try them to see if they take direct donations.
Carol aka dragondrummer


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Finally, Elsie's hat patterns complete with photos in .pdf format. Sorry it has taken me so long.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the sites for Chemo Hat Patterns. Going to check them all out now.


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your patterns!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Great sites .. gotta save these and them do some printing i have found hats are what i like making best


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

MaryE,

Thank you so much for the patterns, I especially like number 20 in headhuggers.


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great sites, just what I have been looking for, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Judy Bader (May 17, 2011)

Mary..You are wonderful to share all this info. Thank You..Judy Fl.


----------



## naven (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for patterns. Must have missed it some how. Any way thanks again
Cynthia


----------

